# Info on this young betta?



## midnightpavo (Dec 29, 2014)

I purchased a baby betta at petco about a month ago and was wondering:
-age?
-when to put into bigger tank and stop daily 100% water changes
-gender(if possible)
-tail type

I would really like to get this young one out into a bigger tank but I don't know much about raising them when young.


----------



## thirdgen (Feb 26, 2013)

I would get him into a larger tank right away, but that's just me though. As long as there isn't a fish in that larger tank, that would mess with him. Awwwwww, wittle betta so cute! Good luck with him. He's nice.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i would move it into a 5 gallon tank that is heated and filtered...


----------



## midnightpavo (Dec 29, 2014)

Okay, thank you. I'm glad I can finally get him/her out of this tiny thing.


----------

